# Robert Rollock on the trial and triumph of faith



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 3, 2019)

Yea, thou wilt find, that he, who prevented thee with grace, & sought thee, ere ever thou soughtest him, & gave thee grace to cry and pray, _Have mercy, O God,_ yet he will seem to mis-know thee, and make thee none answer. Thou wilt cry in sickness, _Mercy,_ but wilt thou always find mercy? ...

For more, see Robert Rollock on the trial and triumph of faith.


----------

